# Pensacola Beach



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

For us out-of-staters when you guys post catches from there where about do you guys fish? In the middle of PB or do you go west on Ft Pickens road or east toward Navarre?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a secret!! Don't be a hommer, trying to home in on spots


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Don’t want to know your spot retard. Just asking about a general direction


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

PompClipper said:


> Don’t want to know your spot retard. Just asking about a general direction


Go fish in Alabama!! Take you stupid questions over there with you


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

PompClipper said:


> For us out-of-staters when you guys post catches from there where about do you guys fish? In the middle of PB or do you go west on Ft Pickens road or east toward Navarre?



I check the conditions from Casino Beach & then based on swell / surf, current, water clarity, temp, tides & moon phase ... I then make a decision which area I will fish. I fish anywhere from Perdido to Navarre based on the existing conditions observed for that day. If I were from out of town, I'd spend a morning or afternoon just scouting ... observing the conditions & fishermen. Don't expect anyone to point you towards a specific location or area for that matter ... the metric changes daily. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

All 3 that you mentioned depending on the bite and beach conditions. I root around til I find them then, as discreetly as possible, fish that spot until it changes or others discover it and camp out on it. Every year is different and every year, the situation is fluid. gotta get out there and be willing to make moves.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We guys fish by facing south and throwing. That is about information as an out of towner who calls someone a retard deserves.

Read the posts. If someone wants people to know where they caught fish, they post it. If they don't want people to know , then they don't post the area.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks High Cotton and Daylate. Usually always fish in Destin right in front of Jetty East to the rocks but they are doing beach restoration all along Holiday Isle for the next 6-8 weeks and that will mess up the fishing so I was just looking for a new place this spring to try out. Appreciate the info


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The first few responses were just yanking your chain. You have to have thick skin around here. I don't surf fish anymore but when I did I fished a lot in the funnels. Look where there's a trough/funnel in the second breakers. They will usually enter and feed there. Laugh it off and stick around. Post pics, even if no fish, they 'll LOVE YA! Pics of wife or girlfriend even better! Good Luck.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

@pompclipper This time of year, the further east, the better...remember, they are migrating...so I try and intercept them before they get to Destin...this year especially with the re-nourishment going on. While there are local fish here pretty much year round, sometimes, as others have stated, ya gotta be prepared to move around a bit. If you don't know how to read the sand bars, go to YouTube and search out Bama Beach Bum. He's got some good videos on just that. Sunday is looking good, so maybe I'll see ya out there somewhere.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks lastcast and dev! Great info! Perhaps I will go east instead of west. Perhaps Greyton beach-Blue mountain-Seaside and Seacrest. I so enjoy staying in Destin though-perhaps I can pick up a few in front of the Back Porch at daybreak or Henderson Park. Just an ole gal looking for my seafarer! Been coming here for 30 years-fixing to make it home. Then I can surf fish anytime😁


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Call the Half Hitch Tackle Shop. There is one in most of the locations that have been mentioned. Stop in there to get your bait and tackle, they appreciate the business. Even us out of staters. I have had good luck at all of the locations mentioned. I stayed in Destin and made rode trips to Navarre, PB and special Perdido Key. Also, try by the Alabama Florida Border. Caught everything there.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

PompClipper said:


> For us out-of-staters when you guys post catches from there where about do you guys fish? In the middle of PB or do you go west on Ft Pickens road or east toward Navarre?



Do what some, I said SOME of the locals do. Bring your binoculars out and sit in parking lots where you can see fisherman. When they see you catch a fish there on you with their 10 poles. I was flying my drone taking out my bait and caught it all on video. Miramar Beach. Had it happen at Crystal Beach, both in Destin.

Personally, I find the bite changes locations so I don’t mind the company. Spend time learning to read the beach and surf. When you find a cut through a bar that allows fish to go from one trough to another you found a great spot. It may fill in the nest day though so stay on it. Also look for out currents or when severe riptides. Fish the sides of them. 

Few fisherman catch fish from the surf by just going to a spot and camping out. Cuts through bars are easy to spot as there will be no waves in that deeper water of the cut.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Good info guys. Thanks so much


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My favorite, is Tops'l Hill area.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

At the state park there banana? Never fished that stretch before-it is both beautiful and secluded!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Lots of boats go fish in the pass, probably be a good direction to go.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PompClipper said:


> At the state park there banana? Never fished that stretch before-it is both beautiful and secluded!


Yes, we have camped there many times, and for some reason, that place has always produced very well for me.

There is also a day use access area. 

Of course, I have had fun surf fishing in most areas. It just depends on the conditions and the perfect wash out.


----------

